# Groundscoring



## rooster831 (Oct 13, 2017)

Fuck yeah groundscores!

I've been unusually fortunate the last couple days with my groundscoring so i thought i'd show off 

just in the last week i've found:

bottle of watermellon smirnoff

half bottle chamagne

half pack marb lights

a coors light 12 oz

black mini bic

pretty good i think. what have YOU groundscored lately?

feel free to share old scores that where particularly bangin'


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Oct 13, 2017)

today I scored a nice butt pack. had some sort of meter reading device in it. so now I got the beginnings of a utility belt.

Also today found a pack of Newport on the highway with 5 fresh smokes. 
about it recently.

best score was back in fort worth area, my friends and I just jumped off the train, over shot fort worth by 20 miles. and found a box by the tracks full of half liquor bottles. we had wine rum vodka, almost to much for the 4 of us to carry! had a marvelous time by the tracks that night lol


----------



## deleted user (Oct 13, 2017)

One time I got abandoned on the side of the highway outside St. Louis by the manic owner of an intentional community called Astral Valley. I had to carry some heavy ass bags (was packed for community living, not the road) six miles to the nearest gas station. Along the way I had to sit down because the backpacks were so damn heavy...

I look over to my side where I sat down, and there's hundreds in a wad of $20 bills.


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 13, 2017)

lol i was walking my dog and scored a marine/sport horn

O_O


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 13, 2017)

Shadow said:


> One time I got abandoned on the side of the highway outside St. Louis by the manic owner of an intentional community called Astral Valley. I had to carry some heavy ass bags (was packed for community living, not the road) six miles to the nearest gas station. Along the way I had to sit down because the backpacks were so damn heavy...
> 
> I look over to my side where I sat down, and there's hundreds in a wad of $20 bills.



lucky!


----------



## deleted user (Oct 13, 2017)

rooster831 said:


> lucky!



I've always wondered if it was some yuppie's wad of cash that flew off their dash or someone with a reason to ditch cash they couldn't account for (pulled over/ on probation kinda thing).

Guess I'll never know.


----------



## Odin (Oct 14, 2017)

went down by the river witha six pack old milwaukee

found two 40oz magnum n three cans of Milwaukee's best.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Oct 14, 2017)

Odin said:


> went down by the river witha six pack old milwaukee
> 
> found two 40oz magnum n three cans of Milwaukee's best.


random brews, the best trail magic to find!


----------



## AAAutin (Oct 14, 2017)

I've scored clothes, knives, lighters; but the best shit is always food:

– a box of Fruit Roll-Ups
– leftover restaurant pizza
– half a case of granola bars
– a grocery bag with two boxes of pre-cooked bacon, a package of English muffins, and a can of jalapeños


----------



## roguetrader (Oct 14, 2017)

i used to work the litter / recycling crew after the Glastonbury Festival - as you can imagine the ground scores after 180,000 people have been partying are off the scale - some of the better stuff included - alcohol all strengths and sizes from cans of pissy beer up to bottes of absinthe / random drug baggies with who knows what white powder inside / tents, blankets, sleeping bags / full 47kg propane bottles / fuck people even leave trailers (caravans) behind ! if you took a big enough vehicle you could set yourself up til the next years festival ! and then i got sacked - and boy do i miss those alcohol dregs that i would break out in the deepest winter while totally broke….


----------



## roguetrader (Oct 14, 2017)

and now for one of my worst ground scores….

living up a mountain in the South of France one summer, broke again and about 20km from the liquor store anyway… i'm bored and gagging for a drink on this red hot day and happen to walk past a buddies bus where i spy 3 bottles of beer just lying in the grass looking at me ! well i should of known that something was off when the bottle caps didn't match the labels but monkey see, monkey do…. turns out they're full of a piss and stale beer mixture with a few strange floaters in there as well… the bottles had been placed by my friends teenage son to have a laugh at the alcoholics expense, thing was i drank one and a half before i realised what was going on !


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 14, 2017)

Get a job as an usher at AMC theaters ull score all kinds of party favors, cash and used condoms


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 14, 2017)

I ground-scored salvation once ::angelic::......but thats long gone by now.....

I havent ground scored anything in a long time, but i think it is due to the fact that I havent been out on the road much.


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 14, 2017)

I love it when i groundscore weird shit

scored a knife from ww2, a machete from ww2, the front end of an ar-15, some shitty shank made of a sawz-all blade and duct tape, and other things i can't think of rite now


----------



## Odin (Oct 14, 2017)

roguetrader said:


> and now for one of my worst ground scores….
> 
> living up a mountain in the South of France one summer, broke again and about 20km from the liquor store anyway… i'm bored and gagging for a drink on this red hot day and happen to walk past a buddies bus where i spy 3 bottles of beer just lying in the grass looking at me ! well i should of known that something was off when the bottle caps didn't match the labels but monkey see, monkey do…. turns out they're full of a piss and stale beer mixture with a few strange floaters in there as well… the bottles had been placed by my friends teenage son to have a laugh at the alcoholics expense, thing was i drank one and a half before i realised what was going on !




sure that wasn't just cheap red french wine?


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 14, 2017)

roguetrader said:


> and now for one of my worst ground scores….
> 
> living up a mountain in the South of France one summer, broke again and about 20km from the liquor store anyway… i'm bored and gagging for a drink on this red hot day and happen to walk past a buddies bus where i spy 3 bottles of beer just lying in the grass looking at me ! well i should of known that something was off when the bottle caps didn't match the labels but monkey see, monkey do…. turns out they're full of a piss and stale beer mixture with a few strange floaters in there as well… the bottles had been placed by my friends teenage son to have a laugh at the alcoholics expense, thing was i drank one and a half before i realised what was going on !



typical schwilly kid

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Tude (Oct 15, 2017)

Man I suck. Ya know I walk the city to work, take 2-1/2 hrs of buses to work, walk the city for hours and LOL - OH HEY I PICKED UP A QUARTER!. LOL I suck.


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 15, 2017)

Tude said:


> Man I suck. Ya know I walk the city to work, take 2-1/2 hrs of buses to work, walk the city for hours and LOL - OH HEY I PICKED UP A QUARTER!. LOL I suck.



groundscorig is all luck, girl


----------



## Koala (Oct 17, 2017)

a white and green Heineken baseball cap, as I was walking to an onramp in Old Bar on the coast of NSW, 'Straya


----------



## furthur (Oct 17, 2017)

i was walking through a suburban neighborhood and saw a crumpled up dollar by the sidewalk, inside it was a T of pure as the driven snow ether scale. its was so good i almost had a stroke.


----------



## Skav (Dec 8, 2017)

A couple weeks ago found a nearly full fresh pack of Marlboro 72s? (Really short ones)
Funnily enough I was actually on my way to buy a pack.


----------



## blue ant (Jan 17, 2018)

Friend of mine grabbed one of those bougie thousand-dollar watches once. Didn't learn how nice it was until like a week later


----------

